# After two months of work, I finally have my tank set up.



## richard.hayward.melb (7 mo ago)

This is a really nice natural-looking setup. Can you also post a wide shot of the whole tank from the front and top too?


----------



## Vyeti (7 mo ago)

richard.hayward.melb said:


> This is a really nice natural-looking setup. Can you also post a wide shot of the whole tank from the front and top too?


----------



## tsouth01 (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats, the work paid off! Love the profile picture too!


----------



## peevo (Apr 6, 2020)

what a great set up. so natural looking. the fish must love it


----------

